# Resurfacing



## sonafree (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Small little intro 

I'm resurfacing after almost two years! Went through the most difficult time of my life in Dubai -as did a lot of us. But I guess bad times are coming to an end!! yayyy.. 

I do read threads in this forum on and off, and greatly appreciate the huge involvement of the expat community in so many issues concerning our lives here.

On the professional front, I'm from a marketing / brand management background and have been freelancing around the past couple of years (after I lost my job while vacationing!)

I will be visiting this website more often than ever before... There are so many issues that i need to talk about... what better place than this!! And now that my daughter is growing up rather rapidly (3 going on 13!), I'm sure I'll find a lot of support here 

Until next time... take care 

sona sona


----------

